# Jitterbug quilt finished



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yay...got a ufo done and my first finish of the year! This is a pattern called Jitterbug.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh! I like this!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh thats so pretty! I am pretty sure you made that one just for me


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

:sing::sing::sing:
I LOVE LUV LOVE IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

So cute! Is it made out of a certain size strip? It looks like some of the jelly roll patterns I've seen...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What a dazzling quilt!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Yes, Joy. It is from the book, Layer Cake, Jelly Roll and Charm Quilts by Pam and Nicky Lintott. It uses a jelly roll, but I just used my collection of 30's fabrics and cut them into 2 1/2 in strips. It measures in at 56" x72".

Thanks, everyone! I really love quilts made with 30's fabrics!!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Really like that pattern!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That is GREAT. You rock, MacaReenie! I love the 1930s repros.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! Can you tell me the size of the two strips between each of the blocks? I'm making something for a guy at work, and that seems to be a good size, so I'm figuring.

(who cuts all those little pieces for you?)

Angie


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

Cute! Cute! Cute! Great colors, too.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Love love love that!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Love it!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone! I think I might make this one in homespuns, too. I have 50 (!!!!) men's shirts that I have collected and think I might use some of them to make this one.

Angie..all the pieces are 2 1/2 inches..even the sashings.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow. That is very purdy!!


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

That is SOOOO pretty. I love 30s reproduction stuff. Mostly I just collect it! I keep seeing things and thinking I will do "that" but so far no commitment. I just love this one, though.

You always have such nice things to share.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

I really love that. Can't wait to see what you make with the men's shirts.


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

Love it! Awsome job!


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

The triangles that are around the 4-patchs in the very center of each block....are those larger, or are they two of the same color/pattern sewn together? Love the pattern!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Gorgeous!


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

I love this!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Oh, I love it! That would look darling in a little girl's room.


----------



## Texasgirl (Sep 13, 2005)

Very pretty!


----------



## nduetime (Dec 15, 2005)

Loving it...that is a great pattern. And they are right, it would look great in a little girl's room. BTW, I am only 5' 3 lol!


----------

